# Attention Lang 36" patio owners!



## waterboy12 (Nov 25, 2013)

After a complication at Acadamy Sports I'm turning my attention to Lang. Interested ine the 36" patio and 36" deluxe patio. I have a few questions. What is the capacity for any given meat? Shoulder? Brisket? Ribs? Are they really as easy to cook on as everybody says? And if you could do it again would you? Any regrets or after thoughts?


----------



## whittling chip (Nov 25, 2013)

I have the 36 Patio Deluxe and love it. The site gives the quantity of meat that the unit can smoke. However, I will say this. Given the number of butts or ribs that they indicate, you would have to move your meat from top to bottom racks and rotate. I find this is a great smoker but it is not large enough for large groups when cook times of your meat are 4 hours or longer. Would I buy it again. Yes. Knowing what I know now would I buy the 48", yes.

I will tell you what all other Lang owners will tell you and that it is very easy to cook on because it is built so heavy duty that it really holds it's heat.

Just my 2 cents, hope it helps.

Whittling Chip

EDIT: Here's what the site says it cooks:

*The 36" smoker cooker holds 60-72 pounds of food with room for more. Can smoke four 10 pound pork butts and two 16 pound briskets at the same time. The built in charcoal grill and warmer box provides additional cooking racks.*


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks chip, yes I saw the meat capacity bus wondering about how many racks of runs will fit on it at a time? If I wanted to do a shoulder and ribs together how many racks could I get on with the shoulder. Yes I saw the 48 patio and would love to have it but restricted in price. I have a firm $1500 budget. I've heard nothing but good things about lang, and I'm a firm believer in the you get what you pay for montra. Depending on what shipping is will be the factor on the deluxe model. Either way I plan on having a 36 within a few weeks.


----------



## glocksrock (Nov 25, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> Thanks chip, yes I saw the meat capacity bus wondering about how many racks of runs will fit on it at a time? If I wanted to do a shoulder and ribs together how many racks could I get on with the shoulder. Yes I saw the 48 patio and would love to have it but restricted in price. I have a firm $1500 budget. I've heard nothing but good things about lang, and I'm a firm believer in the you get what you pay for montra. Depending on what shipping is will be the factor on the deluxe model. Either way I plan on having a 36 within a few weeks.


That sucks about having issues with Academy. I'll give you a good deal on my old country wrangler if you are interested, it's only a few months old and puts out some great que! As far as how many ribs you could do, I have a rack that holds 6 racks of ribs, and you could do a butt beside it, or another rack of ribs on the top shelf, which I don't have in for this pic.













20130907_162723_zpsa0852dcd.jpg



__ glocksrock
__ Nov 25, 2013


----------



## bigbayouhooter (Nov 26, 2013)

Lang 48" Wood burning grill - $1500 (hickory nc)






































[emoji]169[/emoji] craigslist - Map data [emoji]169[/emoji] OpenStreetMap

I am selling a wood burning grill that has to go ASAP. It has been used only twice in approx. 4 yrs. I am asking $1500.00 OBO. This grill is no joke! 785 Lbs! Will hold approx. 10 8Lb pork butts or a 70lb hog. Great for large parties or if you own a small restaurant. This thing needs to go ASAP, because I am moving and will not have the room. Please email or call with questions and we can arrange a time for you to pick it up. (you will need a trailer.) Link to the place where I purchased the grill. http://langbbqsmokers.com/lang48/lang48_patio.html Call nine1nine-9three9-one4six3


----------



## bigbayouhooter (Nov 26, 2013)

36" Original Patio Smoker Cooker (Lang Smoker) - $1095 (East Cobb)





















SMALL
Individual Family Batch Smoker Cooker
Perfect for backyards, family cookouts and family events. Easy to move cart makes this patio smoker cooker easy to move around.
The 36" smoker cooker holds 60-72 pounds of food with room for more. You can cook four 10 pound pork butts and two 16 pound briskets at the same time.
Length: 70"
Height: 73" (at smokestack)
Width: 39"
Weight: 608 lbs.
Bottom (2) Rack: 18 1/2" x 15" each
Upper Rack: 23-1/2" x 16" (sliding)
Cooking Cylinder: 36" x 21 1/2"
Firebox: 17" x 17"
Standard Smoker Cooker Features:
All welded construction, 1/4 inch rolled steel, handles are 3/8" thick strong back
BBQ Heat Gauge
Cooking Cylinder
Drip Pans
Firebox
Reverse Flow Heat Baffle
Sliding upper rack is now a standard
36" Original Patio Smoker Features:
patio cart
8" heavy wheels
numatic tires
(Used only 4x) *Very Clean


----------



## glocksrock (Nov 26, 2013)

BigBayouHooter said:


> Lang 48" Wood burning grill - $1500 (hickory nc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm already buying that this Sat... which is why I'm looking to sell my smoker :) Already have arrangements to go pick it up.


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a good deal on the 48". However I would prefer to buy new. It would be a good deal for somebody.


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 26, 2013)

The 48 in hickory is sold incase anybody was interested.


----------



## glocksrock (Nov 26, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> The 48 in hickory is sold incase anybody was interested.



I'm the one who's getting it... look up a couple of posts!


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry. I took that to mean that you were going down to Lang in GA to pick up a new one. Congrats on the 48. Seemed like a good deal. Can't wait to see some Q-view when you get it!


----------



## glocksrock (Nov 26, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I took that to mean that you were going down to Lang in GA to pick up a new one. Congrats on the 48. Seemed like a good deal. Can't wait to see some Q-view when you get it!



Oh no, I saw that on CL this past Sat. and contacted the guy right away, I'm going to Hickory this weekend to pick it up, I'm super excited, and can't wait to start cooking on it.


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 26, 2013)

Good deal!


----------



## noclue (Dec 2, 2013)

I may have a brand new Lang 36" Original Patio for sale. I'm offering it to a friend first but will be putting it up for sale if he does not want it. I am located outside of Atlanta.


----------

